# nice patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I found a link for more great free patterns,check out the afghans http://stixyarn.com/tangled/ghans


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

not sure if it's just me, but cant get this
site


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No i can't get the site either. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://stixyarn.com

maybe the first had ghans on the end,maybe this one will work :-D


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry guys,
Ok this one should work,i got it no problem,hope it works for you

http://stixyarn.com/tangled/


----------



## Marindy (Oct 12, 2011)

Click on "Archives" and the screen should come up.


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

http://stixyarn.com/tangled/afghans

This worked for me after I put the af before gahns.


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry, that should have been before GHANS.


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

Add "AF" before "gans" and you will get the web page


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I was on this site yesterday, there are some very nice patterns on it... some are even free.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

not coming thru
says page not found sorry


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

There is a misspelling add af to the last word ghans


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

,Sorry you all had trouble with it,the last time I posted was the link that worked, there are patterns that can be purchased,and a lot of free ones,some of the afghans are beautiful,the designer has patterns on Ravelry and also in some magazines 

http://stixyarn.com/tangled/


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope, don't see any free ones.

pzoe


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

look in the archuves there are lots of free patterns


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

me either


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

When the site comes up saying page not available, click on the tab at the top that says home, then you can browse around. Some really nice patterns in there.


----------



## AutumnD97 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

